# Netflix: Trailer zum The-Witcher-Prequel Blood Origin zeigt Kampfkunst-Ikone



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: Trailer zum The-Witcher-Prequel Blood Origin zeigt Kampfkunst-Ikone*

					Nachdem Netflix vor längerer Zeit eine Spin-off-Serie zu The Witcher mit dem Titel Blood Origin angekündigt hatte, gibt es jetzt einen ersten Trailer zu dem Prequel. Darin sehen wir unter anderem eine echte Kampfkunst-Ikone in Aktion.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: Trailer zum The-Witcher-Prequel Blood Origin zeigt Kampfkunst-Ikone*


----------



## donutin (12. November 2022)

Ein Glück dass da The Witcher drann steht, das hätte ich sonst nicht als solches erkannt.


----------



## BOMBER2 (12. November 2022)

Oh gott here we go again. The woker is back.... Gott verschone uns!


----------



## GladiusTi (12. November 2022)

Sieht mir nach einer 0815 Fantasy Serie von Netflix aus. Erkenne da nichts, was mich an Witcher erinnert.


----------



## h_tobi (12. November 2022)

Da beim Witcher nach Staffel 3 leider Schluss für mich ist, ist das vlt. ein netter Zeitvertreib.

Michelle ist jedenfalls eine Gute, werde dem ne Chance geben...


----------



## VeriteGolem (12. November 2022)

Oh mal wieder Michelle Yeoh....der gefühlt weibliche Dwayne Johnson mit Asia Anstrich um im China Markt zu punkten. Was so jemand in nem Franchise das sich am slawischen Mittelalter orientiert zu suchen hat....aber hey....darf man ja nicht sagen, sonst wird man härter gecancelt als der Typ von Kingdom Come.


Michelle Yeoh spielt eigentlich in jeder Serie mit. Braucht man nicht extra erwähnen. Bei der Guten war nach Tiger and Dragon der Peak erreicht. So eine super Schauspielerin ist sie leider nicht und Martial Arts mäßig würde ich mir eher Iko Uwais oder Scott Adkins wünschen. Ach neee. sind ja Männer. Geht ja gar nicht wenn man ne Szene drehen will wo es hart auf die Fresse gibt.

So ist es doch wieder klar. Michelle hat Plot Armor, alle Bösen sind Männer und dürfen sie daher nicht verletzen. Deswegen gibts noch ne Alibi Böserina mit der sie sich dann battlen kann. Die Männer werden als unfähig weggesquashed.


Hollywood 2022. Laaaaaame. Mary Sue süß sauer. Danke nein,.


----------



## Brontomimo (12. November 2022)

Es gibt null Bedarf für diese Serie. Wenn man alles ändert, warum nicht einfach was Eigenes wagen anstatt Fans deren Franchise kaputt zu machen?  
Wiedzmin/Witcher war wesentlich markanteres Spätmittelalter/Renaissance als die Konkurrenz, mit sehr starken mitteleuropäischen Zügen. Alle Handlungen und Plots waren, trotz typischer Genre-Elemente, dennoch bodennah und urig.

Vollkommen im Ton vergriffen.


----------

